# Glasses for forest riding?



## beater32 (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm still fairly new to this and find eye wear bloody confusing. Whats a good choice for mainly forest riding? Someone had suggested a yellow lens? I don't really like wearing glasses so need something comfortable and pretty strong as I fall off ..Thanks


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

When I lived on the east coast I use to use Oakley's old VR28 tint in thick forests where there wasn't any direct sunlight. It was an amber type tint. Now that I live in Colorado and we don't have thick forests I use There black iridium lens.


----------



## timmaayyy (May 14, 2010)

I went back and forth between amber and clear for a while and ended up sticking with clear. Amber and yellow have their benefits but clear works just fine for me. 95% of our riding here is covered.


----------



## KiwiMTBer74 (Dec 30, 2013)

I wear clear lens Bolle Spider Safety Specs. Cost me NZ$25 (US$20). They have a rubber frame and are perfect for forest riding. Comfortable and tough being safety specs and rubber. I have tried other colour lens but clear is the best for me.

Brought these from the local safety shop.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

Rose lenses from Smith Optics works great in forested terrain with lots of bright/dark light changes.


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

Yellow works great for me for low light conditions like forest trails or cloudy days. Not good in bright sunshine though.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

I use Oakley Radarlock XL Straight Photochromic.
They work best with my helmet.
I suggest you try the glasses on, before you buy, preferably with your helmet on.
Regular (non straight) Oakley Radars fit nicely, but not so well with my current helmet.
Smith glasses did not sit very well on my nose...
The Oalkey transition/photochromic lens works very good in low light.
Otherwise for woods I would go with clear or light yellow.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ctrider29er (Dec 1, 2013)

Go to your home improvement store and buy sunglasses/safety glasses. Can pick any kind you want, protect your eye and for about $10 a pair you can get more than one, clear, amber, blue, etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tuffguy (Feb 13, 2010)

I rock a yellow Oakley lens on my Radars. They're perfect in the woods in both summer and fall depending on sun and cloud levels. Plus, the Radars fit perfectly into my helmet so they're easy to shed on long uphills where I don't like having shades on.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

I wear Remington T72 shooting glasses when I ride (dense forested Florida singletrack). They come in about a half dozen lens colours, and they're only like $6 each on Amazon. Get several and try them out. Personally, I usually ride with clear lenses. The copper tint is good in early afternoons when the sun is brightest, but I find them too dark when the sun is low in the sky. Yellow is good when it's overcast, but in full sun they seem to make everything brighter, IMHO.


----------



## beater32 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Might make a visit to NZ Safety and try out a few cheapies.


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

eugenemtbing said:


> Rose lenses from Smith Optics works great in forested terrain with lots of bright/dark light changes.


Agreed. I use the rose tinted lenses on overcast days or in variable light conditions. The optics of Smith lenses are the best I've found for cycling. A note: I've owned and used Oakley, Bole, Rudy Project and Smith beats them in all aspects: quality and customer service. Their replacement/recycling program is unbeatable.


----------



## Adam Enggasser (Dec 28, 2013)

Take a look at the Tifosi Optics Seek FC with Light Night Fototec lenses. They change color depending on the amount of light, and provide just the right amount of light at all times. Also, very comfortable and won't fall off your face.

Seek FC Carbon | Tifosi Optics Sunglasses


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

Adam Enggasser said:


> Take a look at the Tifosi Optics Seek FC with Light Night Fototec lenses. They change color depending on the amount of light, and provide just the right amount of light at all times. Also, very comfortable and won't fall off your face.
> 
> Seek FC Carbon | Tifosi Optics Sunglasses


The problem with auto-darkening lenses is they often take too much time to adjust to highly variable light conditions.

Also, my experience with Tifosi glasses is, their lens optics cause distortion the further away from the center of the lens. Depth perception is important when traveling at speed on a MTB.


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

I wear cheap walmart titanium frames with transitions lenses. Super light and adjust to changing conditions. The only time that I have issues is when the sun is low in the sky and the sunlight is shining between the trees causing a strobe effect. My prescription is minimal at a distance but these are bifocal so I can see my computer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

friz said:


> The only time that I have issues is when the sun is low in the sky and the sunlight is shining between the trees causing a strobe effect.


That is the problem with auto-darkening lenses. They can't change fast enough for quick changing light conditions.

A rose lens, with good optics, mutes the bright light and highlights darker areas when riding in strobe light effect.


----------



## Adam Enggasser (Dec 28, 2013)

My Fototec lenses on Tifosi frames work fine and adjust very quickly. I don't have any distortion on my lenses, even at the edges.


----------

